# So, what will be your bounty hunter name?



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2011)

_Come if you dare, come but beware,_
_Come to the lair of Altair of Altair._
_Offer a prayer for the men foul and fair,_
_Trapped in the snare of Altair of Altair._

 features an array of colorful characters which inhabit the Inner Frontier. Giles Sans Pitie with his steel fist; Sebastian Nightingale Cain aka The Songbird who dislikes his middle name, his profession and his life - not necessarily in that order; Father William, the hellfire-and-damnation preacher who speeds sinners on their way towards their infernal sentences a little.... early; The Jolly Swagman, Altair of Altair, The Virgin Queen, ManMountain Bates, Peacemaker MacDougal, Silent Annie, Poor Yorick; Chief Sitting Bull (who is physiologically incapable of sitting, and has no idea what a bull is); the Sargasso Rose, and many more.

These colorful characters are immortalized in verse by Black Orpheus, Bard of the Inner Frontier.

_His name is Father William,_
_His aim is hard to ken;_
_His game is saving sinners;_
_His fame is killing men._

So what's your name on the Inner Frontier?


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 20, 2011)

_Winters's no fun,
so you'd best start to run,
or he'll pull out his gun,
and put an end to your run.
_


----------



## Mentat55 (Feb 21, 2011)

Marcus Ten-Guns -- I had a shifter rogue/bounty hunter named Marcus Ten-Claws in a short-lived Eberron PbP game, and _Santiago_ seems like a pretty good setting to revive that particular character concept.


----------

